# Glencoe 1/48 Republic RC-3 Seabee



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I picked this up for a few bucks at a contest, mostly because I liked the box art. 








It's an odd little kit - molded completely in clear plastic (everything, including the tires!) with some fit and alignment issues. 
















I tried to make the best of it, and put it in some Celluclay water to try and resemble that attractive box art as much as possible. Hope you like it!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nicely done. Love the display setting!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work - like the display base. Great to see these old kits built up.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, the sea surface on your display base is much better than the box art! Great work.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks great. The Glencoe kit is a reissue of a very very old Lindberg kit. None of the Lindberg civilian planes (they did a bunch like the Sea Bee, Ryan Navion, Monocoupe, etc.) had clear parts. You were supposed to paint the windows. Glencoe molded the kit in clear so you could scratch build an interior if you wanted.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a really nicely presented model. I like the sea base as well.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That's nice...I really like the uncommon stuff.the base looks excellent


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nailed it! Beautiful water effect.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great job!:thumbsup:
I've passed on this kit a number of times but seeing yours makes me want to seek out another!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty lil' thing!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Nicely done!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Another *'Well done'*, and love the display as well. Haven't done any Celluclay for quite some time. Love working with the stuff, and now I'm inspired to do _something_ with it. Thanks!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Schwinnster said:


> Another *'Well done'*, and love the display as well. Haven't done any Celluclay for quite some time. Love working with the stuff, and now I'm inspired to do _something_ with it. Thanks!


Thanks! Yes, I like Celluclay a lot. Cheap, easy to use, water wash-up, and the same stuff can be ground OR water, depending on how you paint and finish it.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Always wondered what a built-up kit looked like! Thanks!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

This is a nice display and the water really looks good.


----------

